
Critical Path Driven Development - jsnell
https://medium.com/@rakyll/cpdd-critical-path-driven-development-6c2592fb8ea4
======
CoolGuySteve
I’ve always developed this way and I’m surprised how often other developers
will spend all sorts of time on tertiary tasks or will compromise the
stability of the critical path for the sake of some abstraction.

Make it work, make it work correctly, expand from there. But it must always
work.

One example I saw recently of this done wrong is Duo Lingo. That app’s
subscription’s main feature is the ability to do lessons offline. The thing
is, it almost never works and it’s been buggy for years now because the app
refuses to cache enough data and has poor syncing support.

How can you fuck up your principal revenue stream like that? It should be the
critical path.

~~~
hef19898
Same goes for process development. I have seen tons of people bloating
processes to cover tha last imaginable exception and forgetting the core
function. In the end the exceptions worked, the standard didn't.

------
buro9
This is standard PRINCE project management skills and what is most surprising
is that we had to forget it and go focus on agile to remember the value of it.

If one has tasks that are fully independent, then one has no dependencies.
Once you have dependencies (and almost everyone does) then you now have the
capability for them to block other tasks, or to create slippage down the tree
of dependencies.

Recognising a critical path and ensuring that those tasks always have higher
priority is why project management is not something that should be over-
simplified.

------
ereyes01
Our startup Mindsight (mindsight.io) is building technology to automatically
surface your critical paths inside of your code in production (without
breaking things) in real time, all the time.

We currently work with Python and Go, and we're in private beta. If you're
interested in this we'd love to hear from you: eddy at mindsight dot io

~~~
avinium
Created an account but your JS seems a bit buggy, so nothing loaded...

[https://pastebin.com/Xrzeg16g](https://pastebin.com/Xrzeg16g)

~~~
ereyes01
Hi there!

Sorry for the trouble, we have to manually onboard you right now in a couple
steps for your dashboard to work. I think my cofounder already reached out but
either reply to him or me (eddy @ mindsight dot io) and we'll get you going.

Thanks again for your interest!

